# Cory's?



## Like You (May 21, 2011)

I bought a emerald green cory today and it's sitting in the bag in my betta's tank. My betta keeps flaring and I'm not sure how this will end?

tl;dr -- is it okay to have a cory with my betta?


----------



## Hooperman42 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a big blue Betta named Spencer with four Cory cats... No issues. He will flare at em and chase em and when he catches them and gets the cold shoulder ...they act like he doesn't exist except to dodge from...he back off. Never an issue and fun to watch him as he relentlessly try's to pick at their little algae wafer while they devour it and kick him out of the picture. Personally I think he could care less. He is also very active and the little cat mouse game is fun to watch and at no time do the cats look the least concerned. Nor does he in the long run. I have a terrific fish store in the orlando area and these guys know everything. Just need to walk in and see the zillion of crystal clear salt and freshwater tanks to know that. They tell me the same thing all the time....leave it alone! Don't fix what's not broke. I started with a string of four dead bettas one after another from pet smart and those folks are clueless. The fish each lasted a week. This dudes happy as a lark, from the new shop. They just smiled when I mentioned petsmart.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Jul 21, 2011)

By the way it's a 10 gallon with heater at 80 and a 20 gallon filter set on low flow. Plastic plants and my real cats walking up to it all day. They could care less about the fish. Other than a yawn now and again.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Like You said:


> I bought a emerald green cory today and it's sitting in the bag in my betta's tank. My betta keeps flaring and I'm not sure how this will end?
> 
> tl;dr -- is it okay to have a cory with my betta?


This depends....what size is the tank, filter, live plants, additives used in the tank, nitrogen cycle established...... how many corydoras did you get.......


----------



## Like You (May 21, 2011)

@OFL - 10 GAL, 1 cory, filter, a few new live wisteria's, water conditioner..


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Good that you have a filtered 10gal, however, since corydoras are social fish you need at least 2-3 more.....otherwise they can be stressed and you will not get to see the more natural behaviors......

They need smooth substrate for the barbels-otherwise they can be damaged when they root around, they can be sensitive to salts and medications so be careful with use, feeding can sometimes be an issue in mixed species tank with a Betta due to Bettas being such pigs...lol....they often will eat the corydora food-overeat and get sick...little bugger....lol.....

Be sure to properly acclimate the corydora to both temp and chemistry by adding small amounts of tank water to the holding bag......personally and highly recommended.....that the corydora be QT for at least 3 weeks before adding it to the Betta tank.....


----------



## Like You (May 21, 2011)

I put him/her in a QT tank 
I have another question -- some of the cory's water got in my betta tank; is that okay?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Its best if pet shop water doesn't get in your tank...but no big deal...easy fix....make a water only change to be on the safe side.....


----------



## Hooperman42 (Jul 21, 2011)

*I've never had problem with petshop water*

But I deal with an excellent place but better safe than sorry. 
:lol:


Oldfishlady said:


> Its best if pet shop water doesn't get in your tank...but no big deal...easy fix....make a water only change to be on the safe side.....


----------



## Like You (May 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------

